# Poner una imagen .GIF y que funcione la animacion en un Userform! Alguian sabe hacerlo?..



## gusmario2011

Hola de nuevo...

Tengo una consulta para ustedes los expertos de excel y macros... Como debo hacer para poner una imagen .GIF y que funcione la animacion en un Userform. Alguian sabe hacerlo?...

En una pajina que visite buscando informacion sobre esto, me di cuenta de que debo de utilizar una herramienta que tenemos que activar, para jalar el grafico .gif y poder tambien reproducir video y audio .mp3, especificamente tienes que incluir de la lista de controles, el control "Microsoft Web browser", para las imágenes en movimiento, y el control "Windows Media Player" para el audio y videoaqui el codigo que encontre:

Private Sub UserForm_Activate()
WebBrowser1.Navigate "F:\imagen-a-incluir.gif"
WindowsMediaPlayer1.URL = "F:\audio-a-escuchar.mp3"
End Sub

Pero, no funciona o no lo supe hacer mejor dicho, el de audio y video si lo hice trabajar, pero muy deficientemente, alguien a diseñado un macro con estos controles que sea digno de mencionar y compartir?...


----------



## gusmario2011

Amigos...

Buscando aqui, preguntando haya... encontre esta informacion la cual les comparto sobre hacer una animacion .gif en una hoja de excel y funciona tambien para un userfom, aqui les va la informacion...


*Insertar un gif animado en Excel<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*
*Compartir*<o></o>
Para insertar una imagen gif animada en una hoja Excel, probablemente lo primero que hagamos es ir al menú _Insertar / Imagen_, pero eso *no funciona*. Esto se debe a que la animación está hecha para varias imágenes y la importación solo se limita a la primera. 
Para que la animación funcione, hay que insertar la imagen en un Control. <o></o>

Para insertar el control, vamos al menú *Ver / Barra de herramientas / Cuadro de controles* <o></o>
Activa el primer botón *“Modo diseño”* <o></o>
Elige el último botón (el del martillo), luego selecciona *"Navegador Web Microsoft"* <o></o>
Luego delimita un área para insertar la imagen. <o></o>
Desactiva el primer botón *“Modo diseño”* y la barra de herramientas. <o></o>
Finalmente, en el editor VBA y en la ventana de la hoja concernida pegar el siguiente código:<o></o>
<o> </o>
Private Sub Worksheet_Activate()<o></o>
   WebBrowser1.Navigate "X:\ruta completa de la imagen.GIF"<o></o>
End Sub<o></o>

Cambia la página activa de la hoja Excel, luego regresa a la hoja de animación para ver la imagen animada. <o></o>
Para insertar otras animaciones, debemos seguir el mismo procedimiento, agregando cada vez una línea con el código de arriba, teniendo en cuenta el número del control atribuido.<o></o>
<o> </o>
WebBrowser2.Navigate "X:\ruta completa de la imagen.GIF"<o></o>

Para insertar otras animaciones en otras páginas, debemos proceder de la misma manera agregando el procedimiento VBA en cada página concernida.<o></o>


Si el tamaño no cuadra con la imagen, debemos corregir: <o></o>

Vamos al menú *Ver / Barra de herramientas / Cuadro de controles* <o></o>
Activamos el primer botón *”Modo diseño”* <o></o>
Redimensionamos el marco y sus parámetros. <o></o>
Desactivar el primer botón *”Modo diseño”* y la barra de herramientas.<o></o>
<o></o>
*Como quito las molestas barras de desplazamiento que aparecen en los costados del gif?...*
Para Quitale las barras de desplazamiento colocando el siguiente codigo: 
Private Sub Worksheet_Activate() 
WebBrowser1. Navigate "about:<html><body scroll=" & _ 
Chr(39) & "no" & Chr(39) & "><img src=" & _ 
Chr(39) & " X:\ruta completa de la imagen.GIF " & Chr(39) & "></img></body></html>" 
End Sub 

Mas bien colaboran para quitarle los bordes...

Si aplicamos esto a un userfom, tambien funciona!!...
Aqui un link con un ejemplo que hice, en mi ejemplo ambos archivos los tengo en el C:\, ojo con esto, procuren descomprimir los archivos en el c, para que funcionen bien o simplemente redireccionen en la macro...
LINK: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DYHC1PXD
<o> Por cierto, no he podido encontrar una buena respuesta pero para reproducir audio y video en un userform o hoja de excel (.avi o .mp3), ojala alguno de ustedes mis amigos me pudiera ayudar con eso!...</o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>


----------



## gusmario2011

Hola, aqui la solucion a este post!, despues de dejarles el link del ejemplo definitivo doy por terminado el tema, este ejemplo lo encontre en la red, los creditos son del autor... Gracias por seguirme...

Link:.
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=S9PXHA7E


----------

